# an egg and meat caserole thing i think



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i dont know what to call this but you just mix a some eggs and cold water into a bowl, add some shrimps, cooked ham, or whatever meat (pre-cooked) u like and then steam it. if u like u can add some cheese on top. yum yum. easy peasy!

u'll have to try it!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Doesnt sound that good, can you be more specific, is it like one of thoes chinese things with eggy bit mixed in with everything?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I know what you call it.. Vile is what you call it!!!!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Never heard of a steamed omelette before!!!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Matraca ur threads crack me up!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

LMAO!!!! Steamed slime, got a certain ring to it....


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

here's mine:

Get some meat (beef, chicken, prawns) mince it up in a food processor or by using a knife (using a fast chopping action), add a bit of finely chopped ginger,pepper, salt or whatever u like (to spice it up a bit), then once its all mashed/minced up, grab a dollop then make it into a burger shape the same size as the bap, then grill it in a pan. Next, put into the bap and add a bit of tomato sauce and if u like a couple of those square slices of cheese (i cant remember the name of that type of cheese), or you can add any cheese u want.

voila! home made healthy burgers! have one for a snack and two or three for a meal.

very yummy indeed!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

steak mince, egg, oats, chilli powder, oregano - scrunch with hands not a blender, make into thin patties and bbq 'em.

Even better, sandwich a slice of feta cheese inbetween two and reshape, mmmmm


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i know what this delicious thing is called now:

It's a Quiche!


----------



## Mooke (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone have any good recipes for "healthy" lasagne?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Mooke said:


> Anyone have any good recipes for "healthy" lasagne?


thats like self contradicting, the amount of cheese + pasta required mean that there can never be a healthy lasagne imo.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i agree hehe be more just minced meat with veg haha


----------

